# 74ls245 y 74ls241



## caro0126 (May 27, 2012)

No entiendo como funcionan los dos o para que sirven se que son buffer pero como manejarlos para que sea un bidireccional ?


estoy conectando en proteus un bidireccional  a un 74ls157  para que de hay pueda controlar o un motor o un sensor pero no se como funcionan


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 27, 2012)

Ambos son buffers (reforzadores de señales lógicas), el 74LS241 es un buffer unidireccional con 2 entradas de habilitación. A diferencia del 74LS245 el cual es un buffer bidireccional, es decir bajo cierto estado de la entrada de CTRL las entradas funcionan como entradas y las salidas como salidas, en otro cierto estado la respuesta se invierte, entrada=salida, salida=entrada, son de especial uso en interfaces de buses para microprocesador. Remítete a la hoja de de datos de ambos para aclarar mejor tu duda. Saludos


----------



## caro0126 (May 27, 2012)

Gracias  ,  otra pregunta sabes como puedo conectar una matriz 5*7 a un mux 74LS157 ?


----------



## Daniel Meza (May 27, 2012)

> Gracias  , otra pregunta sabes como puedo conectar una matriz 5*7 a un mux 74LS157 ?


Depende de como debas de manejarlo. Se me hace extraño, el mux 74LS157 es básicamente un conjunto de 4 mux en paralelo. No se me ocurre alguna forma para manejar la matriz


----------

